# Aldi APC



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

I'm fairly new to the site and have seen many people rave about APC.
I'll give it a try and was wondering if the Aldi APC is sold for automotive use or if it's just a general cleaning product?


----------



## 1.6Ed (Apr 24, 2007)

I brought some of this on Saturday, £3.99 and I used it on the door and boot sills, worked a treat.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

I have used it @4:1 & 10:1 on the lower panels & arches with no obvious problems & it only being £3.99 it's even better :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Terry12 said:


> I'm fairly new to the site and have seen many people rave about APC.
> I'll give it a try and was wondering if the Aldi APC is sold for automotive use or if it's just a general cleaning product?


its sold as a general purpose cleaner , APC = *A*ll *P*urpose *C*leaner

suitable for nearly everything:thumb:


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

I went into an Aldi by me and couldn't find this at all. It is in green colour isn't it?. Also does this strip polish off the car at all??.


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

yep green in colour. i used it fior the first time this weekend. i just filled up my karcher foam gun thingy and went hell for leather on the wheel arches. it foamed up quite nicely actually!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a few big bottles of the Megs to go yet, but at this price it sounds great! 

Will make a trip soon


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

may have to pop down and try some out too.....


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Blake-R said:


> I went into an Aldi by me and couldn't find this at all. It is in green colour isn't it?. Also does this strip polish off the car at all??.


That's a good question actually. Does this strip the wax and polish off?
What size does it come in.


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

Do they do this in all aldi, on only in selected stores?. As i could not find any at all in the one by me.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I think they only stock it occasionally. Probably sold out.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I got some over here in Sunny Dublin..... I suspect it does strip wax. I have a mild mix in one of the 5 ltr Pressure sprayers. I'm happy enough with it on wheel wells & door jambs.... TGF ALDI!!


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweepy said:


> I got some over here in Sunny Dublin..... I suspect it does strip wax. I have a mild mix in one of the 5 ltr Pressure sprayers. I'm happy enough with it on wheel wells & door jambs.... TGF ALDI!!


Yea to be honest i think thats all i would use it on, wheels;arches door jambs. Just got to find some now lol


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I picked up 10ltrs today. I've been using this on and off for a while now. It's such a bargain you can't refuse.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have washed my whole car with it (along with many other over the counter products), I used 100ml in the foam bottle, the beading was still evident .
I wax my car 2 or 3 times a year :thumb:


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

I've just picked up a couple of bottles today from my local Aldi. 
I don't think it's very acidic so doubt it'll do any harm to your wax or polish.

Looks like this for anyone who doesn't know.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Terry12, thanks for the pictures. Keep reading about the Aldi APC, but having the picture will help to identify it more easily.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## cheshiresport (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive picked up a bottle of this recently at my local aldi, not had chance to use it yet though, but if people say its ok to use i may get another bottle at that price, would be silly not too


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

No problem tiptronic. I went in Aldi and looked at the cleaning aisle but found it tucked away on one of the offers baskets. 
Thought i'd stick a picture up to help finding it.

It seems good stuff. I've used it on a few things like garden walls etc.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Terry12 said:


> No problem tiptronic. I went in Aldi and looked at the cleaning aisle but found it tucked away on one of the offers baskets.
> Thought i'd stick a picture up to help finding it.
> 
> It seems good stuff. I've used it on a few things like garden walls etc.


Yes mate, I found it, bought a couple.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I got some of this today. I will be using it to do the arches and door sills mostly. Would this be ok to use over the whole car just to break the dirt up aslong as its not to strong?


----------



## Bleakboy (Mar 26, 2007)

looks like i am having a visit to aldi's on my way home 2 morrow


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tech*

Basically *All these non acidic All/Multi purpose Cleaners *are either strong or mild alkaline (high ph) solutions with ETHYLENE GLYCOL as main Ingredient and wetting agents. 
They have some foaming action lifting away dirt and grime but require some agitation for harder grime .

_Chemical products such as these should not be used on natural leather or emulsion paintings (wall painting) or aluminum paint ._

msds :

http://www.sparkleauto.com/msds/meguiars/D101.pdf


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vibra said:


> Basically *All these non acidic All/Multi purpose Cleaners *are either strong or mild alkaline (high ph) solutions with ETHYLENE GLYCOL as main Ingredient and wetting agents.
> They have some foaming action lifting away dirt and grime but require some agitation for harder grime .
> 
> _Chemical products such as these should not be used on natural leather or emulsion paintings (wall painting) or aluminum paint ._
> ...


However the Aldi APC is not and is PH7 , the ingredients can be sourced easily on the Luhns web page :thumb:


----------



## paultheg33k (May 7, 2007)

One thing I've found it very useful for, is cleaning interior plastic and carpets... Using it 3-4/1 in a Tesco's pressure sprayer it's removed some very bad oil stains from the light gray BMW carpets with only minimal agitation with a sponge and then a damp M/F to soak up the moisture.

I've got some more pieces of carpet to do, so I'll get some before and after pics up.

I've also used it on the [inside] door handle areas (light gray, grained plastic) - at which it performed much better than my usual favourite AG Interior Shampoo.

IMHO, of course.

PC


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I wonder if this stuff smells the same as the Megs stuff?. Is it Megs stuff ??????


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Stopped off at Aldi last night to pick 5 ltrs up. Worth a try on the old wheel arches, if it's no good, I'll jet wash the cat :thumb:


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

I've never tried the meg's stuff but it does have a pleasant lemon smeel to it.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Lost Boys said:


> Stopped off at Aldi last night to pick 5 ltrs up. Worth a try on the old wheel arches, if it's no good, I'll jet wash the cat :thumb:


It worked a treat on the arches for me! Used it 4:1 because they were so dirty. Great value. :thumb:

PS Leave the cat alone and get yourself off to Wembley! :thumb:


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

ayrshireteggy said:


> It worked a treat on the arches for me! Used it 4:1 because they were so dirty. Great value. :thumb:
> 
> PS Leave the cat alone and get yourself off to Wembley! :thumb:


Super Rams! We're gonna make that snoozefest FA cup final look like a kick about in the park!

I don't think my arches are too bad. Fair bit of dust under there, but not too much caked on crud.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

I work for Procter & Gamble who make Flash apc, and consequently get it much cheaper than the shop price. Does anyone know whether this is safe to use on carpets, wheel arches etc???


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

I used it on my arches today. Mixed in about 6:1, worked an absolute treat.
(Some pics in Show It Off)


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

But has anyone used the flash apc on wheels carpets etc, is it safe to use???


----------



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

i tired two aldi stores today neither had any APC


----------



## vectra4me (Mar 15, 2007)

gonna see if theres any left at my local :thumb:


----------

